# BERGAMONT Platoon Team Modell 10 gestohlen



## Superflyer (21. November 2010)

Hallo lieber Leser, am letzten Montag 15.11.10 so gegen 16.00 Uhr ist ein BERGAMONT Platoon Team Mo.10 in Hamburg in der Lagerstr. gestohlen worden. 
Das Bike hat die Rahmengroße in L und war nur leicht gebraucht. 
Die Hauptfarbe ist weiss/blau. 
Verbaut ist eine weisse Magura Durin Gabel mit blauen Aufklebern. 
Das Bike besitzt eine komplette X-0 Schaltung die rote Anteile hat. 
Es hat DT Swiss 1800 ziger Laufräder. 
Leider habe ich von dem gebrauchten Bike kein Bild. 
Nur den link zur HP von BERGAMONT. 
http://www.bergamont.de/GetFile.aspx?newWidth=150&bikID=32188

Ich wollte euch bitten, wenn einer von euch, zufällig eine Information habt wo das Bike geblieben ist und wir es so widerbekommen können, dann gibt es natürlich, als Dank, eine Belohnung. 

Vielen dank schonmal für eure Mithilfe. 

Gruß der Superflyer


----------



## keroson (22. November 2010)

Ein Bergamont in der Lagerstraße geklaut... Wieviel wurden noch geklaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faratt (23. November 2010)

keroson schrieb:


> Ein Bergamont in der Lagerstraße geklaut... Wieviel wurden noch geklaut?



Mensch Hans-Joachim, frag doch nicht so deppad


----------

